# VOIP > Resources >  VoIPinfo.gr

## Tbl

Πρόκειται για ένα καινούριο ελληνικό σάιτ, που ασχολείται με θέματα voip και τηλεφωνίας μέσω Ίντερνετ.

Επίσης έχει ειδικό τομέα αφιερωμένο στον Asterisk με ρυθμίσεις για Ελληνικούς VoIP providers.

Μάλλον είχαμε την ίδια ιδέα με τον φίλο DiTz την ίδια χρονική περίοδο  :: 

Η σελίδα είναι βασισμένη στο Joomla CMS γεφυρωμένο με το SMF.

Μιας και είναι ακόμα η αρχή όλα τα σχόλια και οι συμβουλές είναι ευπρόσδεκτες.

http://www.voipinfo.gr

(Όσο για τις ξένες ειδήσεις, είναι απλα δοκιμαστικές)

Τbl.

----------


## papashark

Σβήσε την είδηση για το νοσοκομείο Ρόδου.

Το αγγλικό κείμενο μιλάει για το Rhodes Island στις ΗΠΑ που έχει πάρει μεν το όνομα από την δική μας Ρόδο, αλλά είναι λιγουλάκι μακρία...

----------


## nodas

> Σβήσε την είδηση για το νοσοκομείο Ρόδου.
> 
> Το αγγλικό κείμενο μιλάει για το Rhodes Island στις ΗΠΑ που έχει πάρει μεν το όνομα από την δική μας Ρόδο, αλλά είναι λιγουλάκι μακρία...


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Tbl

lool!!

Μήπως αυτός που βάζει τις ειδήσεις είχε πίει τίποτα;;

Πάλι καλά που το ανακαλύψαμε εγκαίρως!! 

(Ευτυχώς που διευκρίνησα οτι οι ειδήσεις είναι δοκιμαστικές!!)

----------


## kasiharis

Είναι η μόνιμη μετάφραση του Rhodes isl. σε "το νησί της Ρόδου" σε όλα τα CDs του Discovery channel που δίνει η Ε το Σάββατο.

----------


## jasonpap

How to QoS with speedtouch & pap2

Feedback needed  ::

----------

